# Millers Falls No 732 Brace- any value?



## HalVT (Dec 31, 2013)

Somewhere along the line I acquired a Millers Falls Drill Brace. It's a No. 732-10 inch. It has a ratcheting action. It seems like a nice, heavy, well made tool. It functions as a dust collector in my shop. Does anyone know if it's worth offering up for sale?


----------



## john sayles (May 27, 2013)

*IF* it's in nice to very nice condition -- it may fetch somewhere between 15 and 40 dollars (tops)
Mint in the box is a different story


----------



## HalVT (Dec 31, 2013)

john sayles said:


> *IF* it's in nice to very nice condition -- it may fetch somewhere between 15 and 40 dollars (tops)
> Mint in the box is a different story


 It's in good shape, but it was used by someone. No box. Sounds like no one will be looking to complete a collection or anything, so it'll probably get hung on the shop wall as a decoration. Maybe a charity auction donation.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Pick up the hex-shank adapter from Veritas. Sooner or later you'll need to drive a big screw or bolt and the battery for your cordless drill will be dead. I've actually found that I prefer a brace to a drill/driver for some things; I've got more torque and more control of depth, and it can get closer to a wall than the electric drill can. The adapters are less than $10, and they may turn that wall decoration into a tool you use a few times a year.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have two braces with different countersink drill bits in each one. I find when I need to countersink for a screw, the brace is fast and gives me better control than a power tool. They are not used often, but I love having them on hand when needed.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Your missing a treat not using it.

And thanks Dave, for that tip on the counter sinks...:thumbsup:


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

If you have a good working brace and some sharp augers handy, you'll reach for it more than you would have anticipated. They work cleaner and with more control, especially for large holes.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

And who thought cordless drills were new. I still use mine.


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

There's nothing like feeling the vibration of an auger bit rise through the brace as it rips through each layer of grain...or maybe it's just me...


----------

